# Trying my own USA TODAY run this week. Here's what's going on!



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Howdy everyone! 
I've taken heart to some of the posts I read here on Kboards from C. Gockel (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230033.0.html) and others (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,233287.0.html) that showed how it's possible to make the USA TODAY Bestseller's List with an excellent promotional plan. Since others have shared their runs, win or lose, I thought I'd share mine. The promo run begins today *Monday, April 25 and will end May 1st*. However, I'm keeping my book discounted until May 8th to count up residual sales on the second week.

*Here is my promotional schedule this week:
*









NOTES:

 I am still working on the FB ads. I have 2 actively running right now and I plan to make a few more today. 1 is going to a landing page (https://www.tagrey.com/pages/BEL/bundle.php) on my website, the other to B&N (http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bellum-sisters-book-bundle-t-a-grey/1114502570?ean=2940016367651). I plan to have the new ads go to B&N, since I read you have to push hard there - 500 min sales. 
The only ads I couldn't get because the dates were booked were RobinReads and BookGorilla
Sorry about my linking. I don't seem to know how to do it properly in this forum. Can't you highlight text and just hyperlink it?
I discounted the bundle down to $.99 last Thursday and on Amazon I'd already sold over 100 copies and maybe 10 on Nook.

If this post is of any interest, then I'll post updates on my sales and rank once every day this week to track my progress.

The title I'm selling is a 4-book bundle of one of my most popular and well-rated series: The Bellum Sisters. It's a paranormal erotic romance where some spell-casting, kind-of-ridiculous succubus sisters are "given" into the Protection of some unique men [the vampire commander, the alpha shapeshifter, the demon warlord, and the cursed demon king]. Hilarity, action, and romance ensues (and yes, hot sex too). Normally the price sits between $7.99 and $10.99 so this is quite a deal.

I'll be keeping a close eye on my sales over the course of the week. Even if I don't make the USA Today I hope I can at least earn my ROI!

*Sales and Rank Tracking:*
_Monday, April 25th
_ *Amazon* 
sales - 292 || Book Rank - 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,099 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#63 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
** Interesting to see that I've sold 369 free books of which I've done zero advertising.

*Barnes & Noble* 
sales - 32 || Rank - 457
**Interesting to see how fewer books have resulted in a significant sales jump. Prior to this I was in the #44,000 range.

That's all for now. If this gains traction I'll be sure to post updates. In the meantime, I'm nail-biting and just hoping for my ROI. Also there's a significant playoff game to watch tonight. I'm from STL so let's just say...I expect the Hawks to win.


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like you have a good line up and the deal on the box set is great!!! Good Luck this week!


----------



## Demelza Carlton (May 15, 2013)

Ooh, good luck  Can I ask a few questions?

How much have you spent/budgeted for ads for this?
Which genre is Bookbub advertising you under?
Are you emailing your mailing list as part of this promotion, and how big is it?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck! 

Demelza got there first; I was going to ask what BookBub category you're in - that can make or break a USATODAY run. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jellybelly (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck with your launch, looks like you have a nice promo lineup going


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Best of luck. I always get excited to see these posts. You guys are so brave!!!!

May I ask, what are the requirements as to sales outside of Amazon to qualify for a run? I tried to search for that info on the internet but couldn't find any

Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## dmburnett (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## J.J. Fitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Good luck!!  I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

AYClaudy said:


> Looks like you have a good line up and the deal on the box set is great!!! Good Luck this week!


Thank you so much! My fingers are crossed so hard, I think I'm losing circulation. On a positive note: the Blues won and eliminated the playoffs!



dmburnett said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! I need it for sure!



AlexaKang said:


> Best of luck. I always get excited to see these posts. You guys are so brave!!!!
> 
> May I ask, what are the requirements as to sales outside of Amazon to qualify for a run? I tried to search for that info on the internet but couldn't find any


From what I read on Kboards you need at least 2 book sellers which report sales to USA Today. One of those is Barnes & Noble and Amazon. Amazon is already the largest market for books so that's an easier sell. It's trying to get at least 500 B&N sales that matters. I am curious if iTunes counts, I don't know! If you don't get 500 at B&N in a week's time, they don't report your sales.



D-C said:


> Demelza got there first; I was going to ask what BookBub category you're in - that can make or break a USATODAY run.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


I am in the paranormal romance category. I don't know if that's good or bad... Your post was such an inspiration. Thank you for writing it.



Demelza Carlton said:


> How much have you spent/budgeted for ads for this?
> Which genre is Bookbub advertising you under?
> Are you emailing your mailing list as part of this promotion, and how big is it?


1. I haven't added it up yet. But I've spent around 2,500.
2. Genre is paranormal romance.
3. I am sending out newsletters to my mailing list. I should get a few sales there. List has 1,800+ members.



dmburnett said:


> Good luck!


Thank you so much!



J.J. Fitch said:


> Thank you! I need it for sure!
> Good luck!! I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines


*Edited to ad:
*_Tuesday's sales_
Amazon - 593 || Rank - Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #517 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#24 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils

Barnes & Noble - 19 (so far) || Rank - 156

Excited to see what happens after my Bookbub hits on Thursday!


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Good luck! I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck! (As an aside, I clicked on the link that took me to the landing page on your blog - then selected Amazon, but the link didn't work. It just took me to Amazon.com - not to your product page. So you might want to check that?)


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

This is a phenomenal idea. I've been away from KB for a while and I haven't seen this idea. I am watching this article like a hawk, now though. I'm very interested to see how your sales go.

GOOD LUCK!!!! Praying and wishing the best for you.


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

TaraCrescent said:


> Good luck! (As an aside, I clicked on the link that took me to the landing page on your blog - then selected Amazon, but the link didn't work. It just took me to Amazon.com - not to your product page. So you might want to check that?)


Wow, thank you for letting me know. This is a big boo boo. Gotta go get my husband to fix it!


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing line up. Good luck!!


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Maysage said:


> Amazing line up. Good luck!!





jhanel said:


> This is a phenomenal idea. I've been away from KB for a while and I haven't seen this idea. I am watching this article like a hawk, now though. I'm very interested to see how your sales go.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!! Praying and wishing the best for you.


Thank you so much!

SALES TALLY SO FAR:

*Amazon* total: 578 *With a note that I have some "delayed sales"
*Rank*: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #552 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?

Barnes and Noble:
Total sales since Monday: ~200 B&N sales
rank: 142

I am very happy that I've been moving so many Nook sales. Amazon has been disappointing. I feel like I'm not getting nearly enough... Bookbub ad runs tomorrow. I usually average around 1,400 sales, so not much. But with this being a discounted bundle, I am hoping to see significant results. *fingers crossed* Also, LGB!


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

I saw it on Bookbub today 😍 I would have bought it but I think I've had it since 2014 (and I bought it for over £6) and I'm in UK anyway 😂 I really hope you get a nice bump from there, I definitely think your books deserve it 😘


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Good luck! I got it goes well for you! Let us know how it is going!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

:riving by and rubber-necking to see your BB numbers::

Dang, no hourly updates.  

Totally shameless, I know. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome info! Good luck and please let us know how it goes


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck! I got it goes well for you! Let us know how it is going!


Thank you!



Lisa_Blackwood said:


> :riving by and rubber-necking to see your BB numbers::
> 
> Dang, no hourly updates.
> 
> ...


LOL I'm sorry. I've been so busy with a 4-month old around here who's teething.

The great news: *Bookbub* ad ran today and I have passed the 500 threshold on *B&N*. It seemed a bit easier than I expected, too! I am somewhere around 547 sales since Monday!

SALES SO FAR:
*Amazon sales* - ~1600 since Monday 
* With the Bookbub ad, I've sold around 1,400 so far.
* I will need A LOT more to make the list. I have severe doubts that the rest of my ads will be able to push more than 6,000 sales which is what I was hoping for. 
** Amazon reporting that sales are still delayed. Maybe I have more than that

*Amazon Sales Rank*:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #109 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#4 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

*** Highest rank there so far with this promo. We'll see how high it goes over the next few days.

Barnes & Noble sales today with Bookbub (so far) - 435!
Sales rank: #20!!!!

WOW!










Thank you so much everyone for the well wishes. My fingers are crossed but I'm losing a wee bit of hope that I can cross the 6k threshold with only a few days left to go.



Maysage said:


> I saw it on Bookbub today &#128525; I would have bought it but I think I've had it since 2014 (and I bought it for over £6) and I'm in UK anyway &#128514; I really hope you get a nice bump from there, I definitely think your books deserve it &#128536;


What an honor! Thank you so much! An amazing thing to say.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

My *Amazon* rank just updated:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

Hopefully this can help push a few more sales. TY for the well wishes, everyone!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

P2F, Good luck no matter what, love some of these USA Today runs!    Looking forward to your tally from today.


----------



## cdk (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations on great numbers. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I just want to clear up what appears to be a common misconception that I’ve read in two threads documenting efforts to make the USA Today bestsellers list.

I was lucky enough to get a BookBub promo a couple of weeks ago with a small, quirky nonfiction book.  I didn’t bother to check bestsellers lists because making the list wasn’t a goal.  So I was surprised when I received a Google alert that the book made the Wall Street Journal and the USA Today bestsellers lists because I was under the impression that you need at least 500 B&N sales before numbers are reported for the bestsellers list.  I made both lists with a total of 349 sales for the week on B&N.  So unless they treat fiction different from nonfiction, 500 sales is not the threshold.


----------



## FireBadTreePretty (May 24, 2015)

*Cheers from sidelines* Good luck on your race to USA TODAY!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

cdk said:


> Congratulations on great numbers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I just want to clear up what appears to be a common misconception that I've read in two threads documenting efforts to make the USA Today bestsellers list.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a BookBub promo a couple of weeks ago with a small, quirky nonfiction book. I didn't bother to check bestsellers lists because making the list wasn't a goal. So I was surprised when I received a Google alert that the book made the Wall Street Journal and the USA Today bestsellers lists because I was under the impression that you need at least 500 B&N sales before numbers are reported for the bestsellers list. I made both lists with a total of 349 sales for the week on B&N. So unless they treat fiction different from nonfiction, 500 sales is not the threshold.


How many Apple US sales did you have? I believe they also report without a threshold. So it's possible that BN didn't report, but Apple did, and that was enough to qualify as two stores reporting for the list.


----------



## cdk (Feb 28, 2015)

695 for the week


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

cdk said:


> 695 for the week


Yeah, that did it then. Apple reported so that was likely enough combined with the Amazon sales to send you over.


----------



## cdk (Feb 28, 2015)

So 500 sales could be the threshold for B&N, but if you don't achieve 500 sales on B&N, you can still make the bestsellers list by achieving a high number of sales on Apple.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

TAGrey said:


> My *Amazon* rank just updated:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
> ...


Awesome, wow!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

cdk said:


> So 500 sales could be the threshold for B&N, but if you don't achieve 500 sales on B&N, you can still make the bestsellers list by achieving a high number of sales on Apple.


Yep, you just need at least one major site besides Amazon to report, from what I can tell. Apple doesn't appear to have a reporting threshold but it is hard to say. If they do, I think it is lower than 500.


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

TAGrey said:


> My *Amazon* rank just updated:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
> ...


Go, Go, Go!!!!

Best of luck today!


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Here are my sales as of this morning, after my Bookbub ran yesterday.

*AMAZON*
2,553 on Thursday from the BB ad.

*SALES RANK
*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards

*This is great news. let's see how long I can hold such a high position...
** Something Strange - this book just received a nice 5-star review yesterday, on the 28th, but it is not appearing on the right-hand column from recent purchases. For some reason it is squished between two reviews from 2013....The same thing has just happened on another title from mine. It would be pretty nice to have that review under MOST RECENT CUSTOMER REVIEWS.

*barnes & noble
*- 562 sales yesterday (WOWIE!)
- sales rank 7 (SEVEN!!!)

If there is in fact a payment threshold from b&n then I should have crossed it by now. I am happy to finally see my rank on Amazon go up.

Edited to add that I have a new (albeit temporary) author rank:
*Amazon Author Rank
*#10 in Books > Romance > Paranormal
#37 in Kindle eBooks > Romance
#46 in Books > Romance
#79 in Kindle eBooks

Second edit: Husband says I've sold over 4,000 books so far. Fingers are crossed for the weekend and the next ads I have going out. I really hope this happens. *fingers crossed* This high rank on B&N is helping me to sell a lot of copies so far!!


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

TAGrey said:


> [/b]Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #34 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
> #2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards
> ...


Wow!! Well done, you're killing it!! Fingers crossed. You need, what, around another two to three thousand? Good luck!!

Anyway the review thing happens to me every damn time I get a new one, and fixes itself within two to three days so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Maysage said:


> Wow!! Well done, you're killing it!! Fingers crossed. You need, what, around another two to three thousand? Good luck!!
> 
> Anyway the review thing happens to me every damn time I get a new one, and fixes itself within two to three days so I wouldn't worry.


Thank you!

Here is where I'm at:

*Total sales this week = ~5,503
*
- I have more sales tallying in today
- I have missing sales from iTunes still
- Don't know if GP sales matter or not

I don't know if this will be enough. I can only hope, but we'll just have to wait and see. Otherwise it at least looks like I've made back, or very close to my ROI, of $2,550.

Amazon Sales Rank:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #179 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Demons & Devils
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy
#7 in Books > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires

Barnes & Noble Sales Rank:
#50

- I am very please with my sales ranking, especially on Nook. It has kept me selling over ~140 copies / day having such a high rank.

- At the very least is it possible I'll make the Wall Street Journal list? I don't know how many you have to sell to make it there.


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

*FINAL SALES No.s!
*
From Monday April 25th to May 1st:

Amazon = 5,357

Barnes & Noble = 1,089

iTunes = 905

*TOTAL* = 7,351

Now I have to wait for the lists to update. Does anyone know when the USA TODAY list updates? Thursday??

I really hope this worked. At the very least I've made back my investment already, anything else is just profit at this point. Hopefully I've made new fans who will go on to read the rest of my books. <3 Thank you everyone for following and all the nice comments!

TOTAL spent, $2,550


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

It updates Wed. I think you have a good shot!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

That is awesome! I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hehe, longest two days of your life I bet  

Hoping you make it!


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

Just caught up on this now. Great work! Really hope you make it.


----------



## LouisaKlein (Feb 13, 2016)

Whether you make it or not, havinh moved over 7000 copies in a week is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, that was like watching a whole season of your favourite TV show in one go. 

Congrats on the sales, and good luck!


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Excellent line-up! Good luck!


----------



## AztecStrawberry (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow, exciting! Well done. Good luck on the lists, though I imagine that many sales has got to mean something to them, right? This thread is more exciting than it probably should be.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

TAGrey said:


> *FINAL SALES No.s!
> *
> From Monday April 25th to May 1st:
> 
> ...


Amazing numbers! You're looking real good for the list. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting 7,000 sales is usually the threshold for making the list. Good luck!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, though - this was an awesome adventure to watch


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Annie B said:


> It updates Wed. I think you have a good shot!


Wow! Good to know. I am sitting on pins and needles over here!



jackconnerbooks said:


> Excellent line-up! Good luck!


Thank you! 




AztecStrawberry said:


> Wow, exciting! Well done. Good luck on the lists, though I imagine that many sales has got to mean something to them, right? This thread is more exciting than it probably should be.





Pauline Creeden said:


> Wow, though - this was an awesome adventure to watch


Hahahahaha, it has been tense for me for sure. An interesting trip, certainly.



David Chill said:


> Getting 7,000 sales is usually the threshold for making the list. Good luck!


Excellent! Hopefully this will be enough then.



Rinelle Grey said:


> Wow, that was like watching a whole season of your favourite TV show in one go.
> 
> Congrats on the sales, and good luck!


*takes a bow* Happy to provide some entertainment!



barryjhutchison said:


> Just caught up on this now. Great work! Really hope you make it.


Thank you! You and I both!



Salvador Mercer said:


> Hehe, longest two days of your life I bet
> 
> Hoping you make it!


Boy, you said it. That's exactly right. One day left. I'm scared to find out either way. I'm afraid I might feel a tad crushed of I don't make it at this point.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

You put together a great set of promotions - congrats on all the sales regardless of what happens (though I think you'll make it, too)!
K.


----------



## Tali Carmi (Sep 20, 2013)

Inspiring!
Can you add the link to the "*steamy romance books* " website?


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Tali Carmi said:


> Inspiring!
> Can you add the link to the "*steamy romance books* " website?


Sure: http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/content/erotica-book-promotions. I did the 7 day promo.



Keith Soares said:


> You put together a great set of promotions - congrats on all the sales regardless of what happens (though I think you'll make it, too)!
> K.


Thank you!


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

Hasn't it updated yet?? I don't know how you're coping, because I'm chewing my fingers to stumps here


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

barryjhutchison said:


> Hasn't it updated yet?? I don't know how you're coping, because I'm chewing my fingers to stumps here


Listen, I've been CTRL + R my page since 7:15 this morning (correction, make that 12:15 last night). A nice lady has just messaged me off loop and sent me the greatest news *EVER*!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/the-bellum-sisters-book-bundle/2444877/isbn/B00BEBH2VE/

I MADE IT! *#11*9!  

Thank you, Amanda, for letting me know!

I was hoping just to touch #150. Feels like 119 is so much sweeter. Like I'm not the last loser kind of thing.

I'm so excited that I'm turning subdued; don't really know what all to say. Thanks everyone for following this post and for cheering me on. *I can't believe it worked!!! *

I need to sit down and take a few deep breaths. Then...I need to update all my book covers, my bios, my web banner. *sigh* Can't wait.   LOL


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## J.J. Fitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats!!!!  That's really inspiring


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IncorporealGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm so glad that you made it!

I hate to hijack your thread, but my USA Today page is acting bizarre. I went to check and it looks like the list both updated and didn't... Dr. Seuss' _Oh, the Places You'll Go!_ is listed at both spot #7 and #11.  The PDF download hasn't updated in 2 weeks. I can confidently tell you that no book beyond rank 100 has moved since last week, but the books on page one have. I am confused.

I can follow your link to see your box set at #119, but when I navigate to the page that lists #111-120, there is a different book listed in that slot. Augh. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

The PDF shows her book at 119 for me, but not on the 110-120 list, maybe give it a day?

Congrats, TA!


----------



## LouisaKlein (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, your link gets me to a USA Today subscription! I'm confused!   I have absolute NO idea how this works, but I was wondering why are there  two different charts (and where is the pdf everyone is talking about)? Also, one has to check continually, or is somehow contacted officially by somebody, does anyone know?


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! What a wonderful feeling!


----------



## AztecStrawberry (Feb 24, 2016)

LouisaKlein said:


> Hi, your link gets me to a USA Today subscription! I'm confused!  I have absolute NO idea how this works, but I was wondering why there are two different charts (and where is the pdf everyone is talking about)? Also, one has to check continually, or is somehow contacted officially by somebody, does anyone know?


There's just one chart each week, but it looks like their website isn't doing a very good job of being a website right now...  The list on the page http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/best-selling/ looks to be for last week.

The PDF for the current week is available if you press the PDF button at the top of the page, and the entries for the books (or at least the new books) in their database is current. So plugging in "Bellum" in the "search whole list" field should take you to the book's entry, which was what was linked above.


----------



## IncorporealGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

LouisaKlein said:


> Hi, your link gets me to a USA Today subscription! I'm confused!  I have absolute NO idea how this works, but I was wondering why are there two different charts (and where is the pdf everyone is talking about)? Also, one has to check continually, or is somehow contacted officially by somebody, does anyone know?


This is where I've been trying to DL the list. I am pretty sure you have to check the list manually or have awesome friends/fans.


----------



## LouisaKlein (Feb 13, 2016)

OK, GOT IT! Congrats! Keep an eye on the website, so that you can take a screenshot!!!  Well done, really, I'm learning a lot on this forum!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, congratulations! I hope your promo has a long tail, but more than 7,000 sold in less than a week is amazing.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats! I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing!!!! Well done. I hope you enjoyed some Champagne!


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rita Branches (May 4, 2016)

Great post! 
I just released my first novel (actually on April 25th) so for now I wasn't thinking about this kind of promo but will in the future, I'll keep your week schedule in mind for the future. I just have the 'problem' of being enrolled in the KDP Select - where I'm getting most of my reads.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I love hearing news like this


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations, you best-selling author, you!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Wowza! Way to go!!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## TAGrey (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone!! I did not drink any champagne, but I did eat a cheeseburger from Five Guys. Nearly as good I'm sure.  I hope my post was useful and I wish you all luck and success with your books!   this has been awesome. I never would have thought to try this without Kboards.


----------

